
Introducing Rekit Studio: A Real IDE for React and Redux Development - bdcravens
https://medium.com/@nate_wang/introducing-rekit-studio-a-real-ide-for-react-and-redux-development-baf0c99cb542
======
petagonoral
V. interesting.

Should alleviate starter pain with stack (esp. Redux)

